# Taurus Trans Not Engaging



## ashbroco (May 6, 2013)

I got a 1998 Ford Taurus that is not shifting into any of the forward gears. It shifts into reverse fine. Before this happened, no gears were missing or skipping, but it would occasionally shift into neutral or a lower gear for a brief moment, then back into the correct gear. A friend of mine said that it sounds like a problem in the shifting column. Any ideas?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

In the old days, use to be that when a trans went out, the forward gears would go first?

Did you change the oil or service in any way?


----------

